# 1920’s Elgin Ladies Bike



## MrMonark13 (Jul 25, 2022)

DOND: 1920’s Elgin Ladies Bike in original paint. Nice jeweled grips. Missing one spoke in front wheel. New tires and tubes. Recent coat of linseed oil. Original handlebars included. Cool bike!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 3, 2022)

BUMP!!


----------

